# Is God a Moral Monster?



## BJClark (Apr 29, 2011)

Has anyone read this book? It sounds like it might be a pretty good read..

Christian Philosopher Tackles 'Is God a Moral Monster?', Christian News, The Christian Post


----------



## Philip (Apr 29, 2011)

BJClark said:


> Has anyone read this book? It sounds like it might be a pretty good read..
> 
> Christian Philosopher Tackles 'Is God a Moral Monster?', Christian News, The Christian Post


 
I haven't read it, but it does sound like a good read.

I keep hearing these lines of thinking in armchair philosophy but it ultimately boils down to metaethical and how you think God and morality relate and in particular, whether morality is what God decrees, or whether God decrees things because they are moral (naturally, my answer is "yes").


----------

